# Please help me in finding a job in singapore



## yakshana (Jul 17, 2011)

Hai all,

I am yakshana from India. i did MBA with HR specialisation in a recognised unversity. i worked in consultancy as HR Executive for 6 months. After that i have joined in E-publishing company as Project manager. i have more than 1 and half year experience in this filed.

PLease let me know if there is a vacancy for any one one of this postion in singapore.

Also, please guide me in finding out a job over there.

Thanks,
Yakshana


----------



## yakshana (Jul 17, 2011)

yakshana said:


> Hai all,
> 
> I am yakshana from India. i did MBA with HR specialisation in a recognised unversity. i worked in consultancy as HR Executive for 6 months. After that i have joined in E-publishing company as Project manager. i have more than 1 and half year experience in this filed.
> 
> ...



Hi all,

Can anyone help me?

Regards,
Yakshana


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're not a job search forum, so its unlikely here that anyone can help you I'm afraid

Jo xxx


----------



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

yakshana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> ...


Hi .. 

It is indeed very tough to find a job in Singapore (speaking on my personal experience) . However, even if u do find a job, it gets into a totally different scenario with the work permit issues. Hence, i would request you to look at other options as well (just on my experience). Although you should still apply to various companies in Singapore!

Hope it helps!


----------



## yakshana (Jul 17, 2011)

vaibhav said:


> Hi ..
> 
> It is indeed very tough to find a job in Singapore (speaking on my personal experience) . However, even if u do find a job, it gets into a totally different scenario with the work permit issues. Hence, i would request you to look at other options as well (just on my experience). Although you should still apply to various companies in Singapore!
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thanks for our comments..

I will try fro some other options...


----------

